# Workbench Stool



## RickM (Jan 28, 2008)

I am trying to find a small sitting stool - small or collapsable that I can use in my shop - but I cannot find anything that I like that are simple for the shop. If anyone has a set or knows where I can find some, thanks.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I generally use a 5 gallon bucket. It makes a nice stool and I also load it up with tools when I need to work outside the shop.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

make one?


----------



## RickM (Jan 28, 2008)

Dorje - That's the whole idea I want to build one, never built a chair before but I need a stool so I can sit at the bench, ignore the wife and contemplate the mysteries of life - pretty sure wood is in there somewhere.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Rick - Ah, I wasn't sure, it sounded like you wanted to buy one.

I made one a while back: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1721

Others on the site have made better yet. You may want to do a search for more.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

if you don't want to make one.. harbor freight has a couple of cheapies.


----------



## RickM (Jan 28, 2008)

Dorje - yours was exactly what I was looking for and for exactly the same reason - there are those times when hunkering over your bench and project just gets to the back and sitting would be awful nice. Thanks for the suggestion and a fine project.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Rick - here's another http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3311


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

The one schroeder posted, would be one of the "better" ones. Also, someone just posted a good looking stool recently but I don't recall who that was…


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I have made a video about how to make one. I't can be made in probobly a few hours if your good. I really enjoyed making it. I go over how to create the angles, and what wood to buy. You might find it usefull. It is a simple, but sturdy stool that can be costomized to your benches hight. Check it out, you might want to make one yourself. It is in my blog. There are two parts to it. Hope you enjoy.

Tyler


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Told the wife that we don't need three stools at the kitchen island, and took one out to the shop!


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I found a used commercial paded bar stool that I now use. I wanted something that swivels. I made a wood stool a few years earlier but it just didn't cut it for comfort.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Take a look at Bill's recent project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5685 you can sit and stand on it - very versatile.


----------

